# Janice, Lotus & Moldie



## Guest (Jan 29, 2000)

Thank you all for your encouraging words. I just got back from a few days with my parents, that is always soothing for me. I've got 4 days of Celexa down so far, a ways yet to relief. At this point it is making me a little drowsy. I am very lucky to have a great "team" My MD, psychologist (who support each other) and a pharmacist (from my pro-time clinic) All are very helpful and accomodating. Thanks again for your great words. I was very moved by all.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2000)

Dear DSG,I'm so glad that you are feeling better. Take care and know that positive thoughts go out to you. Lotus


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2000)

I am trying to be very patient with the Celexa right now. I feel like a zombie. I haven't done anything since Friday eve. It took effort just to be here. I may start taking it at night tomorrow.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Glad to know you are doing better DSG. I hope you get the tired feeling worked out too. Perhaps the doc will suggest a lower dosage for you if your body doesn't adjust.


----------

